# What single fish can be kept in a 10 gallon tank?



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a cycling 10 gallon tank with 2 zebra danios, when it is done I want to put one big fish like a gourami into it, but i dont know what fish. Maybe also add a loach or some other bottom feeder with it? i am putting the 2 danios in my bigger community tank, or i could keep them.

My questions are:

1.) What single fish, with a bottom feeder, can live in a 10 gallon tank?

2.) What aggressive fish set-ups could I put into the tank instead?


*c/p*


----------



## brimac40 (Jan 11, 2010)

If you want Gourami then a Dwarf (about 3 ") or Honey(about 2") Gourami would be your best bet . a Blue gourami gets to be around 6" , Pearl Gourami around 4 " (which I still would not put in a 10 Gal.) and kissing gourami even bigger .

Dwarf and Honey gourami (male) have beautiful colors . 

I honestly can not think of any aggressive fish that I would keep in a 10 Gal .


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Loaches also get to big for a 10 gal. Maybe look into some oto's.


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

what if i said 20 gallon instead of 10?


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

Betta


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

with a 20g, ur options increase a bunch more. as for a single fish in a 20g, you could put a nice yellow gourami in there with some ottos?


----------

